# 2018 Rescue Dog Parade at HCA Nationals



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

RESCUE DOG PARADE

Calling all rescue Havanese in adopted and foster homes!

Please join us at our annual Rescue Dog Parade to be held Thursday, August 9, 2018, in the afternoon at the Westin Lombard, Lombard, IL, site of the Havanese Club of America National Specialty, August 6-11.

You will receive a beautiful personalized rosette ribbon, a handmade ascot to wear, and a box of wonderful goodies! You can bring the person of your choice to walk you in the parade. Have them contact Mary to get you registered by July 20. Come on down! Woof!

Mary Richling
Havanese Rescue Inc
[email protected]

Reminder: "All dogs must wear belly bands or britches when on the floor of the hotel lobby, in the hallways, or in the meeting rooms."


----------

